# los alcazares long term rental



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am looking for help regarding a long term rental prior to moving to Los Alcazares, Murcia.
I want to rent initially from June - Oct in Los Alcazares, but I am having difficulty finding an on line agent or renter.
I know LA quite well as I visit it regulary and I am looking for somewhere near the Mercado square ( though not on a golf complex), from visiting the area I am aware there are lots to rent / buy, but finding them online is a bit of a nightmare !
Being a Scotsman living in Yorkshire I have my own and inherited 'frugal' ways, so any help would be much appreciated.

I will be visiting again shortly but i am looking to have something in place to view for when i arrive, to hit the ground running, so to speak.
thanks
Ray


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for help regarding a long term rental prior to moving to Los Alcazares, Murcia.
> I want to rent initially from June - Oct in Los Alcazares, but I am having difficulty finding an on line agent or renter.
> I know LA quite well as I visit it regulary and I am looking for somewhere near the Mercado square ( though not on a golf complex), from visiting the area I am aware there are lots to rent / buy, but finding them online is a bit of a nightmare !
> Being a Scotsman living in Yorkshire I have my own and inherited 'frugal' ways, so any help would be much appreciated.
> ...


Try Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale and idealista.com &#151 casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

Good luck with the house hunting, and being frugal will mean you'll enjoy negotiating the rental down!


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

We just found a lovely villa, via a holiday rentals site - choose one where you can search by dates available, and look for ones with no lettings. Then you can send queries directly to owners, and try to negotiate a long term rental that works for you both. This has worked well for us and meant neither side paying a fee to an agent, which may appeal to your frugality (it did to ours!)

BDPx


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for the replies, could anyone supply me with the name of an estate agent/propert dealer in LA
Thanks Ray


----------

